# Tungsten



## sirkiteman (24 May 2014)

Do you believe the bottom is in for tungsten?


----------



## So_Cynical (24 May 2014)

Tungsten has a bottom? :dunno:


----------



## sirkiteman (24 May 2014)

Tungsten is no different, I think.


----------



## cynic (24 May 2014)

I'm not sure about the bottom, but I cannot see tungsten rising above the price of gold any time soon. 
I think the price of gold production minus fake bullion manufacturing costs may prove to be a price ceiling.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 February 2022)

Another use for Tungsten?



> The UK-based JET laboratory has smashed its own world record for the amount of energy it can extract by squeezing together two forms of hydrogen.
> 
> If _*nuclear fusion *_can be successfully recreated on Earth it holds out the potential of virtually unlimited supplies of low-carbon, low-radiation energy






> For its  .... experiments in 1997, JET had used carbon, but carbon absorbs tritium, which is radioactive. So for the latest tests, new walls for the vessel were constructed out of the metals *beryllium and tungsten.* These are 10 times less absorbent. The JET science team then had to tune their plasma to work effectively in this new environment.




Major breakthrough on nuclear fusion energy​








						Major breakthrough on nuclear fusion energy
					

A lab in Oxfordshire takes a big step towards harnessing the energy source of the stars.



					www.bbc.com


----------

